# liste de web radios sur ubuntu.fr



## zebulon35 (26 Février 2008)

sur l'indispensable 
http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/

j'ai trouvé cette liste de web radios;
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/radio
certaines peuvent être ajoutées dans itunes (menu avancé>ouvrir le flux et hop!)

je peux enfin écouter rtl2 dans itunes...

merci à 
http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2008)

Merci pour le lien, et surtout pour Couleur 3.

Dans le même style il y a Shoutcast.

Radios classées par genre, bitrate, encodage, ...
Pour écouter dans iTunes, click droit le lien "Tune In!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, copier le lien, et ensuite dans iTunes, menu avancé/ouvrir le flux (comme indiqué dans le post précédent) coller le lien.

Je conseille "977 The 80s Channel", pour tout les fans des eighties 



Et moi, je conseille "Internet et réseau" pour traiter de ces questions


----------

